# PM30 or PM-932?



## dlinva (Feb 2, 2021)

Trying to gauge folks opinions of these two mills. Just a hobbyist...never have had a mill before. Don't intend to be doing production. Eventually would like to CNC whatever one I do get, but realistically with the purchase of one of these that will be 1-2 years down the road. Would like to use whichever mill in manual mode for a while to 'get the hang' of it. Thoughts?


----------



## CrossSlide (Feb 2, 2021)

I chose the 932 primarily for weight/stiffness, 530 lbs. vs. 850 lbs. Good luck!


----------



## Hozzie (Feb 2, 2021)

I was in a similar situation and chose the PM932.  I didn't get the power downfeed and can't say that it has bothered me not to have it.  I have been happy with it for anything I have needed to do with it.  The only thin Ig did was build a base to raise it up.  The working height for me was too low as it came.  I can take a pic of the base I had built if you decide to go that route.

I also added the DRO after I got it.  Easier to get it installed to start, but wasn't terribly hard either.


----------



## dlinva (Feb 3, 2021)

Weight/stiffness is a big deal. My issue is that my shop is in my walkout basement. Have to come in through a normal width man door from the outside and then through another man door into the shop area. Thinking that I could use an engine hoist in the basement but that some disassembly will be required immediately outside the basement. Would like to see your base if you wouldn't mind sharing. I have also been thinking about raising whichever mill I get up some. I am 6' and really don't like to spend a lot of time stooped over. Any issues with the 932 that you have experienced? Any regrets? Thanks!


----------



## fursphere (Feb 3, 2021)

I just got a PM-30MV, and with the 'welded sheet metal' stand offered by PM, it was too low.  I'm 6' 1".   I ended up building a 5" platform to raise it up, and that helps, but it could even be a few inches higher for my liking.  .  

Its a heavy machine, even moving it around with a 2-ton engine hoist.   I imagine a PM-932 at twice the weight could be a challenge to get through two small doors.  I would assume some disassembly will be required, unless you can get the engine hoist to roll through the door while lifting the mill.   Mine is in my garage with lots of room to move around with the hoist.


----------



## CrossSlide (Feb 3, 2021)

THE MOVE

(1) Pull mill in enough to strap around head.

(2) Hoist into truck move to back of house

(3) 2Ton lift won’t go or reach through door. Built slide.

(4) Roll into room.

(5) Remove mill from slide.



















I have a G0704 Grizzly mill which was my first. I could actually see it flex some when milling. That’s why I wanted a heavier mill. Additionally the extra 3” on the Z-axis of the PM932 over the PM30 comes in very handy when using a boring bar and/or tilt table. I considered the PM40 but it would not fit through my door without disassembly. No regrets on the PM932.

As far as working height, I’m 5’3” no problem here…


----------



## dlinva (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow! Thats great. Really appreciate all the detail. Looks a lot like what I will have to deal with.


----------



## Hozzie (Feb 3, 2021)

Here is mine with the base.  The base is made out of 4x4x.25" square tube.  I drilled a hole in the bottom and turned some round stock to have a head on it, tapped it, and welded them on for the levelers.  I think I drilled through completely and used bolts to fasten the base to the stand.  The dimensions of the stand is shown in the last pic.  It makes it much more stable and easy to level.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Feb 3, 2021)

That base looks nice.  Just like it grew there.


----------



## dlinva (Feb 4, 2021)

Concur, the base is amazing. Looks like it came that way. Thanks for the information Hozzie!


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 4, 2021)

I like my PM932m PDF. Only thing is the motor and oil seals suck. The spindle seal has leaked oil from day one. And the motor lasted about 20 hr of run time. It now has a metric motor with a VFD. It runs quieter smother and I can now run carbide tooling. I can power tap within reason of coarse, and have not broken a tap in a long time, and now with the tapping head it is very useful. The head seals still leaks and I have to clean oil up every time I use it, but it gets the job done. The finish it great and with the DRO Pros it is a good hobby mill and don’t take up a lot room. I would go with Taiwan mill.
CH


----------



## 9t8z28 (Feb 4, 2021)

I went with PM932M-PDF and cast iron base because the 940 at max Z-height was too tall for my basement.  It just fit down the stairway into my basement.  I had a wrecker come out to my house to lower it into the basement.  Best decision ever.  It just barely fit.  It was that or take it apart and carry it down in pieces.  I also made a base similar to Hozzie made but used the PM pads.  The table height of the machine and handles were just too low for me at 5'8".  The 3" I gained from the riser and feet was perfect for me.


----------



## jbrown97019 (Feb 4, 2021)

I have the PM30, and some days wish I'd elected to get the 932 instead.  The biggest difference between the 2 as it affects me is the 5" vs 3" quill travel.  Also, while the gearhead has it's own downfalls, when power tapping very slowly, it would be nice to have the gear reduction working for me.  I've been able to stall out the variable speed PM30 motor doing that.  That said, most any other time, the variable speed is fantastic to have.


----------



## av8ter (Feb 7, 2021)

It might not be a bad idea to disassemble whatever mill you decide on and carry it down in pieces. I bought a 932M-PDF and it needed to be torn down and cleaned out anyways. It had a lot of sand in places it shouldn't have. I went with power down feed. I cope a lot of 1.5 inch schedule 80 pipe with an annular drill and it really is nice when I put in 4-6 hours in a session to not have to hand feed every one! I know you've probably heard it before but go with the biggest you can fit/afford. I'm already doing a couple parts that I have to cut in two set-ups as they are too long for my 22 inches of table travel. Have you thought about a DRO? I didn't think it would be any big deal but 4 months later I just ordered one. Have fun with whatever you decide on.


----------



## dlinva (Feb 10, 2021)

So pulled the trigger on the PM-30MV with DRO and X-axis feed. Won't be here to mid-late April so gives me time to put in the 220 single phase circuit and to figure out how to move it. Right now thinking of building a weight appropriate cart that will fit through the doors (both 32"). Get the pallet put on the cart...down the slight hill from the driveway to the back yard and back patio. Cut down the pallet to fit the doors and then wheel the whole thing inside. The one dimension of the crate is 29" so it will go through the door if it is on the cart correctly.


----------



## Thanatos41 (Feb 11, 2021)

I recently got the same set up.  Mine is a slightly used machine, the previous owner made a stand that a Husky tool box fits under.  It put the mill table height at 48 1/2 inches and the top of the column at 79 1/2 inches.  The only drawback for me is that I need a stool to adjust the z-axis, as I’m 5’7”.  But I like table being high so that I don’t have to stoop.


----------



## dlinva (Feb 24, 2021)

What size vise does everyone recommend for the PM-30? I traded some emails with Glacern and they said the 5" would fit well, but at just over 14" long there is a heck of a lot of overhang on the 8.25" table. I get that there is usually some overhang but is that too much? Just wondering what other PM-30 owners have used.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 24, 2021)

dlinva said:


> What size vise does everyone recommend for the PM-30? I traded some emails with Glacern and they said the 5" would fit well, but at just over 14" long there is a heck of a lot of overhang on the 8.25" table. I get that there is usually some overhang but is that too much? Just wondering what other PM-30 owners have used.


Probably 4" IMO. You can reach most or all of the vise, and flipping the jaws to the outside will get you almost 8" of clamping range. You could make a 5 or 6" fit, but that is a lot of overhang and a lot of weight to handle.


----------



## Thanatos41 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have the 5” and it’s as big as I would put on the PM-30.  I like this size and really haven’t have issues using it.  There are some clearance issues with the vise handle and the y-axis handle if the table is slid forward (toward the column), but I’ve learned to compensate.  I included the picture to give you a visual reference.


----------



## fursphere (Feb 24, 2021)

To echo what the other folks have said, I've got a 5" Shars vise on my PM-30MV.   I wouldn't go any bigger.    There are probably some ops that would be better suited for a 4" vise, but a 5" does work.   I think buying or making a speed handle for the vise might solve the vise handle Y-Axis interference issues.  But that's a minor issue at most.


----------



## jbrown97019 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a 5 inch vise on my pm30, and it is definitely tight to the way bellows at times.  I ended up using the swivel base for the vise and installing it with one side in the middle t slot and the other in the front t slot.  This seemed to provide a happy medium for me between back overhang and front capacity.  And, it lined up with the zero mark on the swivel base at a repeatable location, so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## dlinva (Feb 24, 2021)

That's the exact same vise I was looking at. Thanks for the picture, really appreciate it!


----------



## dlinva (Apr 21, 2021)

PM-30MV to be delivered tomorrow! Can't wait. Don't have the power ready to go (that little thing called life got in the way), but at least the mill will be here. Borrowing a pallet jack to take it from the driveway down a grass slope (plan is to put plywood down) and then to the back patio. Will cut the pallet down to fit in the door and then get it inside.


----------



## dlinva (Apr 28, 2021)

Ok, it didn't come. It was delivered to the wrong address. All that after I took 1/2 day off from work. PM was very apologetic. Now re-scheduled for next Monday.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 28, 2021)

I have heard that before, on a machine deliver. Some freight company don’t want to take the time to deliver a single pallet to residence. I got the same story on a mill I had shipped, it was delivered to the wrong address and would be delivered the following week to me, so I just went to the freight terminal and found my mill just sitting in the warehouse. I had them load it on my trailer, gave them piece of my mind and filed a small claims court claim for the cost of fuel and time for to do their job after paying for delivery. They didn’t show for the case, and I got my 250.00 shipping fee back. come to find out it had been there almost a week before they made an appointment to deliver. They just didn’t want to drive the 45 miles to deliver one pallet.
CH


----------



## dlinva (May 10, 2021)

Mill finally delivered last Monday. Had to get it from the driveway to the back patio down a hill over grass. Borrowed a pallet jack from work and with help from my Marine son and my wife we played leapfrog with plywood and made it the concrete patio. Plan had been to get the small pallet that the mill was on off of the larger pallet and then pallet jack the small pallet through the door. Unfortunately, the pallet jack didn't fit in the pallet the direction it needed to go. My son and I use a Shoulder Dolly to lift up the pallet and get through the door. Used pallet jack into the pallet from the other direction to get the crate to the shop door and then we used the Shoulder Dolly again to get it into the shop. See picture.


----------



## dlinva (Jun 8, 2021)

Picture of PM-30 mounted up on 4x 4's. Put 3/16" steel plate between the mill and the 4x4's. There are 2 4x4's running front to back under the sides.
Question 1: I measured backlash using the dials versus the DRO. X-axis out of the crate was 0.006". Will probably leave that the way it is for now. Y-axis is 0.063"!!! I seem unable to adjust the screws on the Y-axis nut - they are very close to the lead screw and everything I try doesn't seem to fit. Any ideas on what tool I need to get in there?
Question 2: When mounting the X-axis drive (no problems with the drive unit itself), I was following the directions for the over-travel stops. The t-nuts provided with the stops don't actually fit the t-slot on the front of the table. What have other folks done?


----------



## fursphere (Jun 8, 2021)

For the X power feed end stops - just use the screws that are currently in the table for the round stops.


----------

